# تنفيذ في الموقع



## ابو جريشة (21 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
كنت محتاج مساعدتكم في التعليق علي الصوة دي 
1- ال sprinkler راكب فوق ال duct هل ده صح ولا خطأ وياريت من الكود


2-fire pipe ماشية فوق cable tray هل ده صح ولا خطأ من الكود


3- ماسورة صرف ماشية فوق cable tray


----------

